# Can anyone identify this please..



## Timbuck2 (26 Jan 2017)

Hi.
I have had my tank just over 3 months.

Over the last couple of days I've bright green algea at the front of my tank, doesn't see to be anywhere else just above the sand and goes down about half way in to it the substrate..

Wondered if and can give me some info on it please??


----------



## BexHaystack (26 Jan 2017)

It looks like cyanobacteria. I had some on the front glass of my tank along the substrate line. The tank got quite a bit of sunlight, I think that's what brought it on, is yours near any windows? I wiped/siphoned it out as often as it reappeared and also covered the lower section of the glass with cardboard to keep the sun off it for a few weeks. That seemed to put at end to it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## EdwinK (26 Jan 2017)

Blue green algae or cyanobacteria.


----------



## Timbuck2 (26 Jan 2017)

BexHaystack said:


> It looks like cyanobacteria. I had some on the front glass of my tank along the substrate line. The tank got quite a bit of sunlight, I think that's what brought it on, is yours near any windows? I wiped/siphoned it out as often as it reappeared and also covered the lower section of the glass with cardboard to keep the sun off it for a few weeks. That seemed to put at end to it.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


 
Thanks for the quick reply. Tank is near windows but no direct sunlight. I have installed some new LEDs last week could it be something to do with that??


----------



## Timbuck2 (26 Jan 2017)

Hi guys..
 thanks for your help so far I really appreciate it.

I rubbed and siphoned the algea away used about 15L of water I've turned down my LEDs to 85%. I will carry on doing my 25%weekly water change on Saturday. 

Is there anything else I should try to stop it from coming back??

Is it a good idea to carry on using liquid co2??


----------



## BexHaystack (26 Jan 2017)

Liquid CO2 won't do any harm - in fact you can dose it directly onto the affected areas with a syringe - but don't apply more than 2 x the recommended dose!

Here are a few useful links on algae with sections on cyanobacteria:

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm

http://www.greenaqua.hu/en/alga-tajekoztato

http://aquariumalgae.blogspot.co.uk/2006/03/blue-green-slime-or-smear-algae.html?m=1


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbuck2 (27 Jan 2017)

BexHaystack said:


> Liquid CO2 won't do any harm - in fact you can dose it directly onto the affected areas with a syringe - but don't apply more than 2 x the recommended dose!
> 
> Here are a few useful links on algae with sections on cyanobacteria:
> 
> ...


 Thanks for your help I will have a good read on that at lunch time.


----------



## Eduard18 (5 Feb 2017)

Yes it's cyano ; one of the oldest form of life on Earth ; you can't eliminate it just keep it at bay ; I see you have a Juwel tank as I used to have and you have the same sand as I have used in my Juwel ; I think your sand layer is too thick , about the double of mine, which could explain why it has appeared so soon after starting the tank ; the sand have become anaerobic ; this kind of algae thrives in still water ; if you have the Juwel stock filter I can tell you that you don't have enough flow in your tank ; another thing is that your water is not oxygenated enough ; I don't know if you have enough plants ; and give them everything you got : pressurised CO2, liquid carbon and pump up the flow to get those nutrients to every possible leaf 

Envoyé de mon SM-G935F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Timbuck2 (11 Feb 2017)

Eduard18 said:


> Yes it's cyano ; one of the oldest form of life on Earth ; you can't eliminate it just keep it at bay ; I see you have a Juwel tank as I used to have and you have the same sand as I have used in my Juwel ; I think your sand layer is too thick , about the double of mine, which could explain why it has appeared so soon after starting the tank ; the sand have become anaerobic ; this kind of algae thrives in still water ; if you have the Juwel stock filter I can tell you that you don't have enough flow in your tank ; another thing is that your water is not oxygenated enough ; I don't know if you have enough plants ; and give them everything you got : pressurised CO2, liquid carbon and pump up the flow to get those nutrients to every possible leaf
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G935F en utilisant Tapatalk



 Great bit of info thanks.

 Yes I do have a juwel tank but taken out the original filter and put in a external and use a spray bar. 

I give it a good clean and seems to have kept the algea at bay for the time being. 


I have a fair few plants in there still figuring out what ones work best and I using liquid co2 also use an air pump. 

Do you think I should take out some sand?
I have substrate underneath the Sands just a topping.


----------

